# wiring diagram needed



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Where can I find a wiring diagram for a 99 f-350 7.3 4x4 extended cab

Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For what portion of the truck? Vehicles of today have rather complicated and sizable wiring systems in them (as I'm sure you're aware) so the diagrams for just a single vehicle can be dozens or even near a hundred separate diagrams. Thats the reason they're normally broken down into specific "cells" (sections) to better organize a complicated system into something manageable to comprehend. Isn't always effective though...


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

there is a connector that is near the wheel well and it has two wires going to it, and I am not sure what it is for.

I was thinking maybe it was for the factory fog light option?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Very likely could be for the fogs. What's the wire colors?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

brow and brown with black stripe


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No good. The fogs are tan/orange and black.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

the wheel well? That sounds like the ABS connector. I am guessing your truck does not have that option. It sits on the back side and outside rear of each front wheel well.


----------



## Mister Plow (Jan 21, 2009)

Those would be for the under body light system.

What, you didn't get that option??


----------

